# Today in the Fishroom 11/08/08 P. breidohri



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

What a beautiful fish.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

I found this while searching that species name: http://www.cichlidforums.com/showthread.php?t=25816

What's the genus name of that fish?

And what camera, settings, and flashes do you use? You always take such fantastic photos...

~Ed


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

Paratheraps breidohri? He's awesome :drooling:


----------



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

Marduk said:


> I found this while searching that species name: http://www.cichlidforums.com/showthread.php?t=25816
> 
> What's the genus name of that fish?
> 
> ...


The fish is Paratheraps breidohri. All of my camera equipment is Nikon. These were taken with a D300.


----------



## KoenEeckhoudt (Oct 28, 2007)

Marduk said:


> And what camera, settings, and flashes do you use? You always take such fantastic photos...


I'm reading up very much on photography... A few things are already clear to me:

1. Put a moderate cam in a good photographer's hands --> good pictures

2. 15.000 equipment in a bad photographer's hands --> not necessarily good pictures.

3. lenses and lighting is MUCH more imporant that the cam itself.

If I'm not correct in these statements, please correct me AquaMojo. Cuz then I'm reading the wrong material 

Greetz, 
Koen

Btw: once again, like always stunning pictures, but I'm guessing you're alread bored of reading that with your skills


----------



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

A photograph is simply a recording of reflected light. How much and how it is applied is important. What's more important is the ability to control the output (if you are using a flash) to get the desired effect. In a normal photo session I set up my lights and walk away from the tank until the fish settle in and ignore the flash units. Then I shoot MANY photos and post only my best. Here's an example of getting the lights right. I wanted a nice side shot of the fish. In the first shot, I had the output of the second flash (in the front) cut down to half power...saw the results, adjusted the flash and took the second photo when the fish was in position.



















A decent camera in the hands of someone who has been around cameras for a while will yield good results simply because there is a better understanding of the basics. I've often said that a lot of my success comes from my having used the very basic film cameras for so many years. The lens is important, but the processor in the camera is key as well. I like the results I get from my Nikons. I would say that they are all equally important.

If I had to boil it all down to one single factor...it would have to be practice. I shoot thousands upon thousands of photos every year. You learn from trial and error.

Thanks for the props. I never get tired of hearing that the photos are enjoyed.

Mo


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

Beautiful pics and fish as usual. This is one I haven't seen much. Of course you have it.

Nice tips/reminders about taking pictures. Always helpful from someone with much more knowledge and ability.


----------



## snakedoc (Jan 3, 2008)

Amazing photos! What a great looking fish. 
I'm glad too that you are willing to discuss the types of setups and photography techniques you are using. Photographing fish has been a major learning experience for me. I come to these type of forums to learn more and have been glad to see that people are talking about _how_ they have been successful. I think it improves the hobby.
Major props, keep it up.

Rich


----------



## robebmk (Nov 11, 2008)

This is flower horn from Asia.


----------



## schlekw (Oct 25, 2007)

i think i speak for everyone when i say...

When's the next "today in the fishroom" post lol


----------

